# Thank you Hong



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Hong took some pics for me, hope you enjoy..


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Those are some beautiful rare fishy Mike. I love the colors on the 3 beacon pleco. BTW, Hong took some nice shots


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

Thank you Dave. I think Hong could make a dead fish look good..


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)




----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

These pics look so damn good I don't have to go to your place to see them now.


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

How did you get those Tangs converted to Freshwater?  Hah.

awesome pics.


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

/They look like tangs. Dambas look like a saltwater fish also. Neat fish. Not much color but definitely impressive looking. Mike.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Wow, beautiful photos! Any tips?


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

I just ask my buddy Hong over to visit and these beautiful pictures appear. That's about all I know about photography. He scratched his nose a couple of times but not sure if that had anything to do with the results or if he just had a sniffle.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Mike...it has nothing to do with the nose scratching/picking...it's an aquired skill and equipment. HAHA!!


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

That's too bad. I'm pretty good at scratching my nose.........


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

ohhh...and I'd forgot to mention the most important part...of course you need great looking fish to make good photos.


----------



## tobalman (Mar 31, 2006)

No problem Mike, I have a great time and I really enjoy looking at your fish.

As for the tips of taking these picture, just keep trying to take a lot for sure a few will be a keeper. 

- Focus on the eyes of the fish

- Point the camera direct to the tank avoid the angle since tank glass will distorted the image of the fish. 

- Avoid the flash point direct to the fish. I used off shoes core link to the flash so the fish will not look 2D flat.

Have fun.


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

Thanks for the tips Hong...Riceburner also take great pics...you guys should lead a tread
for photo taking...I'm sure there are more great photographers here...but you guys are active and always willing to share.

Cheers!


----------



## pingpong (Jun 21, 2010)

*Contest*

1 of Hongs' photos made it into the 10 finalists at cichlid forum. I can't say which one as that would be just wrong but feel free to visit and vote for my fish if you recognize it. He.He.
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/photocontest/


----------

